# Waiting to start donor egg treatment



## Stomper (Sep 24, 2007)

I am waiting to start donor egg treatment in Spain, however, I haven't had a period since 24th December so I have no idea where I am in my cycle! My clinic have suggested that I have a progesterone blood test .... Is this called anything in particular or do I just ask for a progesterone blood test?! 
Does anyone know where I can have this done in the Manchester area?
Thanks


----------



## eiluj68 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Stomper,

I'm not in Manchester but a quick Google search brought up the following clinics

http://privatebloodtests.co.uk/epages/www_privatebloodtests_co_uk.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/www_privatebloodtests_co_uk/Products/PROG

http://www.thisismy.co.uk/hormone-blood-tests-female/

http://www.pallmallmedical.co.uk/our-services/blood-tests

Good luck!

/links


----------

